# Darkhrse99's SuperDMZ 3.0 Log by IronmagLabs!



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks again Heavyiron and IronmagLabs for letting me run this supplement, I can't wait to see the gains and growth in the next month! I've very excited to see how this product does and watch my strength go up a bunch! I plan to start taking this product starting Sunday.














Weight 188.4

*Shoulder's*

*
Upright rows on smith machine*

1x10 70lbs
1x10 70lbs
1x10 150lbs
*
Rear delts pec dec machine*

1x10 85lbs
1x12 115lbs
1x12 130lbs
*
Lying rear delts w/db's *

1x10 20lbs
1x10 30lbs
1x10 40lbs 
*

Shoulder presses w/db's*

1x12 45lbs
1x10 55lbs
*1x09 85lbs
*

*Side lateral w/db's 

*1x10 15lbs
1x10 20lbs
1x12 30lbs

Cardio 30 mins


My shoulders felt great tonight. I'm back up to 85's, so that alone made my night! My weight is staying down, so that is also good.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 27, 2013)

I took my first pill today and I workout arms later today.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 27, 2013)

Weight 186.8

*Arms*


*preacher curls on machine*

1x20 70lbs
1x20 100lbs
1x10 130lbs 
1x10 175lbs

*Seated db curls* 

1x10 20lbs
1x10 30lbs
1x10 40lbs

*Bicep curls with rope
*
1x20 50lbs
1x20 80lbs
1x15 110lbs

*Bent over hammer curls

*1x10  15lbs
1x10  25lbs
1x10  35lbs*

One arm preacher curls w/db's

*1x10  20lbs
1x10  30lbs
1x10  40lbs*


overhead extensions w/ cable*

1x20 50 lbs
1x12 70 lbs
1x16 80 lbs

*Laying down tricep extensions w/ ez curl bar
*
1x20  20lbs
1x12  40lbs
1x10  60lbs


Arms went well last night. I didn't get a pump, but I squeezed and contracted the muscles good and I had good form. My weight dropped some too, so it was a good night!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 28, 2013)

Weight  187

45 minutes of cardio today.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 29, 2013)

Here is a pic from yesterday.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneedham (Dec 29, 2013)

Lookin good keep it up..you a lefty?

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks and yes I'm a lefty.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 29, 2013)

I wish my right side would equal out my left more. I try everything to help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 30, 2013)

Weight 187

*Chest *
*

Incline barbell press on smith machine*

1x10 95 lbs
1x10 135 lbs
1x07 225 lbs

*Flat bench with db's*

1x10  40lbs
1x10  70lbs
1x07  113lbs
*
Cable crossover's*

1x10   40lbs
1x10   60lbs
1x10   80lbs
*
Incline fly's

*1x10   45lbs
1x10   50lbs
1x10   50lbs

 My strength has came back up and I'm lifting the most I have ever minus a few reps. I'm ready to push to new limits and be the best I can be. I just wish I had heavier dumbbell's, so it's either more reps or start doing barbell bench presses again.. It feels good that Im loosing weight too, so by the end of this cut I hope to keep this strength and look great too. I never want to get this fat again. I tried something new this year and just tried to gain as much weight as possible, which I did gain 25 lbs in the last 5 months, but now I get to take it all off and diet pretty hard to get there. The only good thing is I'm learning  how my body is reacting and I'm learning how many calories my body needs to grow and diet on!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 31, 2013)

Weight 188.4
*
Back *

*
Cable rows*

1x10     45lbs
1x10     90lbs
1x10   180lbs


*Lat pulldowns
*
1x12 95 lbs
1x12 145 lbs
1x10 210 lbs 

*
One arm db rows
*
1x10    50lbs
1x10    70lbs
1x09    90lbs
1x09   100lbs 

*
Back extensions w/bodyweight

*1x10
1x10
1x10*


Chin up's
*
1x10
1x10
1x08

Cardio for 30 mins


I felt pretty good today,  I tried changing up my routine some in hopes of getting sorer, so we'll see how my back feels in a few days. My weight is kinda annoying, it goes up and down, but doesn't drop to new levels fast enough. I've weigh 188 for a few weeks now . I've dropped my calories 1000 total now and I don't think I should drop lower then 2000 calories. Does anyone have a ideal weight loss you should see weekly or monthly? My cardio is 3-5 days a week at 30 mins.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 31, 2013)

I also took some measurements last night. So we'll see what I can improve on this year!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jan 2, 2014)

Weight 190

*
Legs


Leg extensions

*1x15 85lbs
1x15 100lbs
1x12 135lbs
1x12 235lbs


*Leg curls

*1x15 85lbs
1x15 100lbs
1x12 130lbs

*Squats

*1x10 135lbs
1x12 235lbs
1x15 245lbs

*Leg press
*
1x10 3 plates a side
1x10 6 plates
1x10 10 plates 
1x12 12 plates



I felt pretty strong today. I  changed it up today and did more reps then sets to see how it feels and if I can get sorer.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jan 2, 2014)

Weight 191

*Shoulder's*

*
Upright rows*

1x10   100lbs
1x10   100lbs
1x10   145lbs
*

Shoulder presses w/db's

*1x12   25lbs
1x12   40lbs
1x10   50lbs
1x09   85lbs*


bent over rear delts w/db's 

*1x10 30 lbs
1x10 40lbs
1x10 50lbs*


Side lateral w/db's *

1x10 15lbs
1x10 20lbs
1x10 25lbs

*rear delts pec dec machine*

1x10 70lbs
1x10 85lbs
1x10 100lbs

30 minutes of cardio

My shoulders felt good tonight, strength is still holding and weight went up a few pounds. not really sure why, but I'm guessing the pills are starting to kick in.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 3, 2014)

Don't trust the scale bro.  Especially if you're taking a prohormone.  I'd do waist measurements or accumeasure.  Looking good man!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks, I'm staying on track and doing everything I can to look better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jan 6, 2014)

Chest and tri's tonight. I'll be curious on how it goes, since I took the weekend off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jan 7, 2014)

Weight 188.8

New PR's tonight!

*Chest *
*

Incline barbell press on smith machine*

1x10 95 lbs
1x10 135 lbs
*1x04 250 lbs*

*Flat bench with db's*

1x10 40lbs
1x10 70lbs
*1x10 113lbs*
*
Cable crossover's*

1x10 50lbs
1x10 70lbs
1x10 80lbs
*1x10 90lbs
*

My strength has is great right now, still taking in 2000 calories and making gains on all my lifts! These next few weeks will be fun!
My weight isn't moving,but I'm not going to worry about it as long as I stay in the 180's. All in all I had a great workout!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jan 10, 2014)

Weight 191

Shoulders and tri's were last night. New PR's again ! I'll post my routine later today when I'm around a computer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Shoulder's*

*
Upright rows on smith machine*

1x10 90lbs
1x10 135lbs
1x10 150lbs
*
Rear delts pec dec machine*

1x10 70lbs
1x12 100lbs
1x12 130lbs
*

Lying rear delts w/db's *

1x10 20lbs
1x10 30lbs
1x10 40lbs 
*

Shoulder presses w/db's*

1x12 45lbs
1x10 55lbs
*1x13 85lbs
*




My shoulders felt great tonight. I'm went up in reps on 85's tonight ad may try 90's next week. My weight is up a few pounds too.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jan 14, 2014)

Weight 191

*Chest *
*

Incline barbell press on smith machine*

1x10 95 lbs
1x10 135 lbs
1x07 235 lbs

*Flat bench with db's*

1x10 40lbs
1x10 65lbs
1x10 113lbs
*
Cable crossover's*

1x10 40lbs
1x10 60lbs
1x10 80lbs
*
Incline fly's

*1x10 45lbs
1x10 50lbs
1x10 50lbs


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jan 14, 2014)

Weight 191

*Arms*


*preacher curls on machine*

1x20 70lbs
1x20 100lbs
1x10 130lbs 
1x10 145lbs

*Seated db curls* 

1x10 20lbs
1x10 30lbs
1x10 40lbs

*Bicep curls with rope
*
1x20 70lbs
1x20 80lbs
1x15 110lbs

*Overhead extensions w/ cable*

1x20 50 lbs
1x12 70 lbs
1x16 80 lbs

*Laying down tricep extensions w/ ez curl bar
*
1x20 20lbs
1x12 40lbs
1x10 60lbs


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jan 15, 2014)

Legs are tonight and I'm eating a Chipolte burrito before the gym.  One thing i've noticed is my weight has gone up more then  few pounds this whole log. i've been at 2050 calories the whole time and have been very consistent in the gym and what not. I weighed 191 las night and I believe I started out at 186-188 or so. My water intake has been good too,close to a gallon a day.  I'll snap some pics after tonights workout ad see if my body composition has changed much from the last time.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jan 16, 2014)

Weight was 193 last night and I had a bad lower back cramp after squating, so I left after a few sets on leg presses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jan 16, 2014)

I have 14 more days and a cheat meal is in store for dinner!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jan 23, 2014)

I've had the flu for the last week and hope to be back in the gym tomorrow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jan 25, 2014)

Weight 189.8

*Chest *
*

Incline barbell press on smith machine*

1x10 95 lbs
1x10 135 lbs
1x07 225 lbs

*Flat bench with db's*

1x10 40lbs
1x10 70lbs
1x09 105lbs
*
Cable crossover's*

1x10 40lbs
1x10 60lbs
1x10 80lbs
*
Incline fly's

*1x10 45lbs
1x10 50lbs
1x10 50lbs

My strength has  stayed up this past week, which I'm very surprised with having the flu and my weight stayed the same too! I have about 10 days left of this supplement and hope to finish it out strong!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jan 26, 2014)

Weight 188

*Shoulder's*

*
Upright rows*

1x10 100lbs
1x08 150lbs
1x10 140lbs
*

Shoulder presses w/db's

*1x12 30lbs
1x12 45lbs
1x08 85lbs*


bent over rear delts w/db's 

*1x10 25 lbs
1x10 30lbs
1x10 40lbs*rear delts pec dec machine*

1x10 70lbs
1x10 85lbs
1x10 115lbs


My shoulders felt good tonight, strength is still holding even with being sick last week. I look forward to my last week and a half. I'll be finishing strong!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jan 28, 2014)

Weight 187.6

*Arms*


*preacher curls on machine*

1x20 70lbs
1x20 100lbs
1x10 130lbs 
1x10 175lbs


*Bicep curls with rope
*
1x20 50lbs
1x20 80lbs
1x15 110lbs

*
One arm preacher curls w/cable

*1x10 20lbs
1x10 30lbs
1x10 40lbs*


overhead extensions w/ cable*

1x20 50 lbs
1x12 70 lbs
1x16 80 lbs


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jan 30, 2014)

Weight 189.8 last night. I'm still eating 2000 calories a day and my weight isn't dropping. Not really sure what to think of it. Back was last night and legs are tomorrow! I have till Wednesday and then I'll take pics and measurements to see how I did this round!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jan 31, 2014)

Weight 188.0

*
Chest *
*

Incline barbell press on smith machine*

1x10 95 lbs
1x10 165 lbs
1x06 255 lbs
1x06 225 lbs
*

Flat bench with db's*

1x10 40lbs
1x10 70lbs
1x07 113lbs
1x08 100lbs
*
Cable crossover's*

1x12 40lbs
1x12 50lbs
1x10 70lbs
*
Dips

*1x13
1x10 
1x10 

I felt good tonight. I wish I repped out more 113's, but at least I finished well with 100's.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Feb 1, 2014)

Here is a pic from today.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Feb 2, 2014)

Weight 188 

Shoulder yesterday. I tried 90's and couldn't press them. I wore myself out trying a few times and I'm feeling it today in my arms and tendons. Other then that I had a good workout.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Feb 2, 2014)

Weight 189.4

*
Legs


Leg press

*1x10 3 plates a side
1x10 6 plates
1x10 08 plates 
*1x24 12 plates

Leg extensions

*1x15 85lbs
1x15 100lbs
1x12 135lbs
1x12 235lbs


*Leg curls

*1x15 85lbs
1x15 100lbs
1x12 145lbs


I felt pretty good today. I did a lot of reps on leg presses and by the end of my workout my legs were pumped!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Feb 5, 2014)

Weight 188.2
*
Back *

*
One arm cable pulldown's*

1x10 12lbs
1x12 22lbs
1x15 30lbs


*Lat pulldowns
*
1x12 95 lbs
1x12 145 lbs
1x08 225 lbs 

*
One arm db rows
*
1x10 50lbs
1x10 70lbs
1x09 90lbs
1x10 113lbs 


Today went well. I felt strong and did more reps on lat pulldowns. My weight has stayed around 188, so that's been good. I'll be taken measurements later tonight see how I did !


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Feb 7, 2014)

Arms were last night and I weighed 188.6. My blood pressure was 118/67, so it is still doing well! I took some quick measurements last  night and I have stayed the same over the last month..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Feb 7, 2014)

Weight 191.6

*Chest *
*

Incline barbell press on smith machine*

1x10 95 lbs
1x10 155 lbs
1x10 225 lbs
1x05 225 lbs
*
Flat bench with db's*

1x10 35lbs
1x10 50lbs
1x10 113lbs
*
Cable crossover's*

1x10 40lbs
1x10 60lbs
1x10 80lbs
*
Pec Dec fly's

*1x10 70lbs
1x10 80lbs
1x10 100lbs

My strength continues to go up and tonight was a great workout doing the most reps ever on db's! I'm going to miss this supplement!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Feb 8, 2014)

Here is my last pics for this log and measurements. I'll post my summery later today!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Feb 8, 2014)

Weight 190.6

Arms tonight.

I did alot of exercises with negatives to really pump up the muscle. I'm beat and feel like I can puke after this workout. I took measurements and I'm 17 inches pumped, which was nice to see a gain of 1 inch with blood in them lol!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Feb 10, 2014)

This was a great product. I kept all my strength and added some as well even being on a low calorie diet. It seemed to keep working all the way up to the last pill, when I had a new pr on chest presses! I didn't experience any side, such as back pumps are lethargy during this log and I even lost a few inches in my mid-section while not losing any weight! I would definitely recommend this product to anyone wanting a great PH to gain strength without all the sides!


----------

